# Choisir photo à sauvegarder sur iCloud



## r0main.g (25 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de sélectionner sur un iPhone au sein de la photothèque les photos que l'on souhaite envoyer sur iCloud (et donc partagé également avec un iMac au sein d'iPhoto) et des photos que l'on souhaite garder en locales sur l'iPhone (pour ne pas charger iCloud).

Le problème au final est que j'ai souscrit à 50go/mois et je ne veux pas passer au niveau supérieur 200go/mois donc je veux sélectionner les photos que je veux voir apparaitre dans mon cloud et ainsi partager entre mes appareils iOS. Car en ce moment je suis au dessus de la limite de 50go et plus aucune syncro s'opère jusqu'à ce que je paye le forfait 200go...

De plus je voudrais savoir pourquoi lorsque je supprime une photo sur iPhoto (mac) elle ne se supprime pas sur mon iPhone ?

Merci

Cordialement,

Romain GUIDOT


----------

